# Can't Format DVD-RW. Get "Disk is Write Protected" Error??



## Cstina (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi,

When I put a new, blank DVD-RW in and:

_Right-Click > Format_

... it gives me the default warning that the _Disk will be erased before it's Formatted_. I click _Okay_ and then get_ "This Disk is Write Protected"_ .... and it won't let me Format.

When UAC was On, Permissions were set to Full Control for Everyone. BUT, I went ahead and turned UAC Off and it's made no difference. Still get the Write Protected message.

Drivers are all up to date. Can't figure this one out.

Thanks

Vista 32bit
Dell Inspiron


----------

